# ED Hydration



## Dan (Aug 6, 2013)

Kind of a weird question I think. But here goes.

Scenario...a patient is brought into ED via ambulance. He has an IV infusing fluids due to dehydration. At what point can the ED pick up charging for the hydration therapy?

Thanks


----------



## Dan (Aug 6, 2013)

Here's why I ask. I've been told that CMS has clarified that an ED may bill the initial infusion even though it did not start the line IF the infusion continues in the hospital.
The infusion start time would be time of admission.

I CANNOT find an MLN Matters....or documentation from CMS to this.

Again...HELP please


----------



## spauldingj (Aug 6, 2013)

Dan-It is my understanding that yes you can bill for the continued infusion using the admit time as your start time. Be sure that you follow the hierachy of infusion codes.


----------



## Dan (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks spauldingj....

That's good to hear..but....is there some documentation from CMS of which you are aware that would confirm?

I truly appreciate your response.


Dan


----------



## Mojo (Aug 6, 2013)

Dan said:


> Thanks spauldingj....
> 
> That's good to hear..but....is there some documentation from CMS of which you are aware that would confirm?
> 
> ...




http://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Transmittals/downloads/R2141CP.pdf


----------



## Dan (Aug 19, 2013)

*Thanks*

Mojo,
 THANK YOU.


----------



## ramirez505 (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't start charging until I see an M.D. order for IV hydration contination.


----------

